
Michael Moore’s Generous Gift to the Oil Companies - leephillips
https://lee-phillips.org/moore/
======
ksaj
Sometimes I wish the Michael Moore would, for at least one film series, adopt
the Penn and Teller "Bullshit!" concept where one episode covers a prominent
but controversial belief, and a follow-up (or even a segment within the same
episode) covers its antithesis.

They mentioned once that they wanted to create a "Bullshit Bullshit!" which
would debunk ways that their previous episodes were wrong or could be argued
as such. I don't think they ever got around to it, but the idea is gold.

